# [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black



## xTc (20. Juni 2008)

Auf der Suche nach einer externen Speichermöglichkeit bin ich bei Caseking auf  das „Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA - black“ gestoßen. Meine alte 2,5“ Festplatte mit 40GB ist schon lang an ihre Grenzen gestoßen. Also musste etwas Neues her. Da ich noch eine alte Western Digital Sata-Festplatte mit 250GB überhatte fiel der Apfel nicht weit vom Stamm und ich entschloss mich das oben genannte Festplattengehäuse zu bestellen. Vorerst reichen die 250GB, später wird die WD Platte einer momentan im Rechner verbauten 500GB Sata von Seagate weichem müssen.

Wichtig war mir, dass ich die Möglichkeit habe die Festplatte via eSata anzuschließen um wenig Leistung zu verschenken. Trotzdem kann ich die Festplatte dann via USB 2.0 noch an PCs verwenden die kein e-Sata-Anschluss haben.

Kommen wir aber nun zum eigentlichen Test.



*Das “Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA” wird bei Caseking mit folgenden Eigenschaften angepriesen:*
-  Passend für 3,5 SATA-Festplatten
-  Unterstützt eSATA (extern) und SATA (intern)
-  Unterstützt USB2.0 (kompatibel zu USB1.x)
-  Verwenden Sie Ihre Daten an jedem PC
-  Datentransferrate: max. 480 Mbit/s
-  Plug & Play
-  Robustes Aluminiumgehäuse
-  Keine Treiber notwendig für Windows ME/2000/XP
-  Standfuß zum stabilen Aufstellen
-  Power-Taste


*Lieferumfang:*
-  Rapid-Case
-  USB-Kabel (Stecker A / Stecker B)
-  Handbuch (8 Sprachen)
-  Standfuß
-  Netzteil
-  Schraubendreher


*Erster Eindruck:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlichte kleine Verpackung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den ersten Blick wirkt das ganze Gehäuse sehr elegant und schlicht. Weiterhin fällt einem sofort die Hochwertige Verarbeitung auf. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Blick aufs hintere. Alle Anschlüsse sind meines Erachtens gut positioniert. 


*Zuebhör/Lieferumfang:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eumfangreicher Zubehör. Einzig eine eSata-Blende und ein eSata-Kabel vermisst man. Dabei wird das Case doch extra als e-Sata umworben. Ein großer Nachteil! Auch empfehle ich einen anderen Schaurbendreher zu nutzen, da dieser von Sharkoon nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.


Nun aber genug mit dem Kaffeeklatsch. Auf geht’s, an den Einbau. 

*Einbau:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als erstes die 4 kleinen silbernen Schrauben lösen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Schrauben lösen kann man die Blende ganz einfach abnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun kann man den Käfig einfach nach vorne durch die Hülle herraus schieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Blick aufs Innere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier zu sehen, der Sata-Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Testkandidat. Eine ältere WD Platte, leider noch Sata1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Festplatte in den Käfig gelegt. Mit einem kleinen Ruck in richtung Anschlüsse merkt man spürbar das diese fest verbunden ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze wird dann einmal umgedreht und über kreuz verschraubt. (Rote Kreise)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald alles fest geschraubt ist kann man das ganze wieder in die Hülle schieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wieder die Blende drauf und die Schrauben auch über Kreuz fest schrauben. Fertig!


----------



## xTc (20. Juni 2008)

*Leistungs-Test:*
Die Transferrate messe ich mit HD Tach 3.04.0. Einmal ist die Festplatte via eSata und das andere mal via USB 2.0 angeschlossen.

Hier das ganze mal @ USB 2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann das ganze nochmal @ e-Sata.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht die besten Werte aber es liegt denke ich mal an der Platte. Werde es bei gelenheit nochmal mit einer schnelleren testen.

*Eindrücke/Auffälligkeiten:*
Nachdem ich das Gespann nun einige Stunden im gebrauch hatte, muss ich sagen das es sich echt gelohnt hat. Zwar kommt nun definitiv noch eine größere Platte rein aber an sich muss ich sagen:  Das Gehäuse wird nur leicht warm Wie man sehen konnte war keine Dämmung eingebaut was aber weiter nicht schlimm ist. Das Gehäuse isoliert die Geräusche etwas. Da ich eine ältere Festplatte verwende die an sich nicht selbst die leiseste ist hört man aber trotzdem etwas. Mit einer neueren, leiseren Platte sollte das ganze noch angenehmer sein. Durch die beiliegenden Gummifüße kann man das Gehäuse höher legen. Dadurch werden Vibrationen gedämmt und es werden keine "Brummgeräusche" auf den Tisch übertragen.  


*Fazit:*
Wer ein elegantes und hochwertiges Gehäuse sucht sollte zugreifen. Das Gehäuse macht durch und durch eine gute Figur. Die Transferraten sind nicht mit anderen Gehäusen vergleichbar, was aber an der verwendeten Festplatte lag. Trotzdem ist eine solche Kombolösung den Fertiglösungen anderer Hersteller überlegen. Da bei einem Festplattendefekt einfach die Platte getauscht wird. Weiterhin ist das Upgrade auf mehr Speicherplatz auch kein Thema, alte Platte raus, größere rein. Bis auf das ein e-Sata-Kabel und Blende fehlt ein Top Case.
Für 24,90 Euro eine klare Kaufempfehlung. 4 von 5 Daumen von mir.    


Am besten bestellt Ihr bei Alternate, dann könnt Ihr euch gleich diese Blende hier mitbestellen. Und denkt an das e-Sata-Kabel.



So, vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit. Ich hoffe euch hat mein erster Lesertest gefallen. Über Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## heroe (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*

Schickes Teil, auch der Preis ist interessant.
Wenn es jetzt noch den Netzschalter an der Front hätte, dann wärs mein Kandidat. 

Zum E-SATA-Anschluß:
Hast Du am Mainboard kein E-SATA oder bzw einen JMicron-Controller?
Die HDD sollte an E-SATA min 250 MB/s drücken, ansonsten verschenkt man Leistung.

Wie siehts mit der Temperatur aus, leitet das Gehäuse die Wärme gut ab?
Vibrationen? Lautstärke? Stuhlgang? Die paar Bilder werden doch wohl nicht alles gewesen sein? 

Ansonsten ists super gemacht. Vorallem die Bilder und die Ausführlichkeit, begeistern mich an deinen Beiträgen immer wieder. 

lg


----------



## xTc (20. Juni 2008)

heroe schrieb:


> Schickes Teil, auch der Preis ist interessant.
> Wenn es jetzt noch den Netzschalter an der Front hätte, dann wärs mein Kandidat.
> 
> Zum E-SATA-Anschluß:
> ...



Zum e-Sata-Anschluss..... Ich hab ein Board was über 200 Euro kostet aber keinen e-Sata onboard hat. Das nervt schon richtig. Hab mir nun aber eine Blende besorgt, sprich die Platte war via e-Sata angeschlossen. Zur performance der Platte, das ist noch eine alte Sata 1 Platte. Die schnellste war sie noch nie.  Zur vibrationen und so editier ich gleich noch was hinzu.


----------



## heroe (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*



xTc schrieb:


> Zum e-Sata-Anschluss..... Ich hab ein Board was über 200 Euro kostet aber keinen e-Sata onboard hat.


Das ist traurig, aber Du kannst es ja über einen internen SATA-Port laufen lassen. Das die HDD nur SATAI ist, hättest Du auch vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juni 2008)

Klasse Test 

Wie steht's mit der Kompatibilität zu AHCI? Ich habe damit nämlich fürchterliche Probleme. Bekomme die AHCI-Treiber nicht ohne Bluescreen nach einem Neustart installiert. Es scheint, als müsste ich XP komplett neu aufziehen.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*

@Wannseesprinter Hast du JZ's Anleitungen für deine Southbridge befolgt?
GIGABYTE Forum wäre sein Guide für ICH9R unter Win XP.
AFAIK muss man da Regkeys ändern bzw. hinzufügen, damit WinXP nach aktivierung von AHCI im Bios durchbootet.

Edit: Sorry, gerade gesehen dass du in dem anderen Thread schon JZ's Guides zitiert hast, demnach waren das keine Neuigkeiten für dich. komisch, dass es so dann nicht gehen will.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*

Ich verstehe es ebenfalls nicht. Eventuell muss ich alle hinzugefügten Keys nochmal aufspüren, komplett löschen und den für die *ICH9-Bridge* (ohne "R") aktivieren. Es ist gut möglich, dass ich statt der normalen die Registry mit dem R hinzugefügt habe.

Wenn ich morgen ein paar Minuten aufbringen kann, werde ich es nochmals probieren. Sollte es diesmal nicht funktionieren, werde ich an der Neuinstallation von XP wohl oder übel nicht vorbei kommen.

Der Ratgeber von JZ bietet auch die Treiber-Implementierung ohne dieses Floppy-Tool von Intel. Ich komme mit dem Programm leider nicht zurecht. Einige haben es ja ohne dieses Tool geschafft, also wird es ja wohl ein Klacks für mich sein. Daumen drücken.

Aktuell schaut's im Geräte-Manager wie folgt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Klasse Test
> 
> Wie steht's mit der Kompatibilität zu AHCI? Ich habe damit nämlich fürchterliche Probleme. Bekomme die AHCI-Treiber nicht ohne Bluescreen nach einem Neustart installiert. Es scheint, als müsste ich XP komplett neu aufziehen.



Ich hab gerade ebend mal im Bios testweise AHCI eingestellt/aktiviert und wollte dann XP boote. Der Ladebalken kommt, verabschiedet sich aber im gleichen Augenblick mit einem Bluescreen. Weiter komme ich garnicht. 

Ich werd testweise noch eine neuere 500GB Platte von Seagate mit 32MB Cache einbaun. Mal schaun was die e-Sata-Transferraten dann sagen.


----------



## Blizzard (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*

Ich habe dieses E-Sata Gehäuse
RaidSonic Icy Box IB-266STUS-B, eSATA/USB 2.0 (20267) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
und dazu eine Samsung HM250JI und habe mit ESata denselben Speed, wenn ich die Platte eingebaut habe.
Also für 17€ top Gehäuse. Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung, ESata ist auch dabei

Liest etwa bei 45mb/s, schreiben glaub ich 40mb/s.

Kannst du deine Platte mit E-Sata und einmal eingebaut vergleichen?


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*

Übrigens bist auf der Main!

bei mirhat die installanleitung funktioniert, nur leider hat es beim anschließen der Festplatte immernoch die Eigenschaft sich zu verabschieden...ist egal wird sie halt vorher angeschlossen..


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2008)

Blizzard schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses E-Sata Gehäuse
> RaidSonic Icy Box IB-266STUS-B, eSATA/USB 2.0 (20267) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> und dazu eine Samsung HM250JI und habe mit ESata denselben Speed, wenn ich die Platte eingebaut habe.
> Also für 17€ top Gehäuse. Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung, ESata ist auch dabei
> ...



Oben im Test findest du ein Screen als die Platte via e-Sata angeschlossen war. Habe sie nun einmal richtig auf dem Board angeschlossen und hab nochmal einen Benchmark gemacht. 0,1MB Durchschnittt mehr. 

Mache mich jetzt nochmal daran meine Seagate einzubaun und zu testen. Ich rechne noch mit einer Steigerung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die selbe Festplatte richtig angeschlossen.

Gruß


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Übrigens bist auf der Main!



Jau, habe ich gesehen. Ich hab mich riesig gefreut.  Danke dafür liebe PCGH.  Vielen, vielen Dank! Das ganze ist für mich ein echter Ansporn weiter zu testen und Berichte zu schreiben um euch was nettes zum lesen zu geben. Natürlich möchte ich auch meine Erfahrungen über das getestete Produkt teilen.

So, aber nun witer im Test-Text. Ich habe kurzer Hand eine Platte aus meinem Rechner ausgebaut und damit mal HD-Tach laufen lassen.

Als erstes die Festplatte im "richtig" eingebautem Zustand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann die gleiche Platte via e-Sata angeschlossen. Ein ganz leicher Unterscheid den ich teilweise darauf zurück verfolge das ich das Ergebniss minimal durch weitere laufende Programme verfälscht habe. Trotzdem ein spitzen Wert finde ich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## Arne2 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*

N'Abend,

also ich bekomme meine Samsung SpinPoint SP0821C mit dem eSATA Anschluss nicht zum Laufen.

Nutze ein Asus M3A78-T und habe laut Bios AHCI und IDE schon probiert.

Leider ohne Erfolg!

Muss ich denn gemäß Minianleitung auch das USB Kabel anschließen?

Ferner geht meine Festplatte auch automatisch aus, sofern der PC herunter fährt oder neu startet.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß Arne


Update:

Fehler selber gefunden, der Stecker des Kabels war einfach zu kurz um einen Kontakt zu bekommen.

Aufpassen beim

http://www.delock.de/produkte/suche/eSATA_zu_eSATA_Kabel_70cm_Stecker_SLASH_Stecker_84304.html

Gruß Arne


----------



## ratte_78 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*

Moin Moin 

Ich hab zum Geb. die RAPD-CASE3,5  IDE bekommen und bekomm sie nicht unter Vista zu laufen (
Kannst du mir helfen oder kann mir irgendwer anders helfen ? (
Danke im vorraus 
Und nen schönen Tag euch allen 
Gruß
Ratte_78


----------



## wolf7 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*

mmh mal sehen ob ich mehr glück habe als mein vorposter mit den antworten, aber ich überlege mir jetzt auch das case zu holen nur machen mich die vielen Bewertungen bei alternate stutzig, dass das case keine 1TB Platten unterstützt.. und genau so eine will ich einbauen (1TB WD10EACS) leider finde ich sharkoon typisch nicht mal auf der Homepage von denen Informationen über den verbauten Controller geschweige denn welche Kapazitäten der unterstützt... also was ist nun kann ich davon ausgehen, dass meine platte laufen wird? mfg wolf7


----------



## Sebastian46 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Klasse Test
> 
> Wie steht's mit der Kompatibilität zu AHCI? Ich habe damit nämlich fürchterliche Probleme. Bekomme die AHCI-Treiber nicht ohne Bluescreen nach einem Neustart installiert. Es scheint, als müsste ich XP komplett neu aufziehen.



Will nochmal das AHCI Problem aufgreifen. Und zwar hab ich neulich auch nachträglich den Modus von IDE auf AHCI gewechselt (das geht normal nicht ohne Registry Änderung, zumindest nicht bei Win7. Also wenn im IDE Mode installiert sollte das auch immer so bleiben, wenn man die Registry nicht editiert, sonst bootet Win7 nichtmehr ganz, Bluescreen gabs aber nicht).

Also was muss getan werden?
Eigentlich gar nicht viel und das ganze lässt sich schnell und leicht erledigen (muss vor der Umstellung auf AHCI im BIOS geschehen).
Und zwar muss zuerst mal die regedit geöffnet werden dazu in "Ausführen" den Befehl "regedit" eingeben, nun öffnet sich der Registrierungs-Editor. 
Dort dann nach dem in diesen Pfad einwählen:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci
Dort angelangt auf den Eintrag "Start" rechts in der Tabelle einen Doppelklick tätigen, nun sollte sich das Fenster "DWORD-Wert bearbeiten" öffnen, dort den Wert auf 0 setzen. 
Das wars dann auch schon, nun kann neugestartet werden und im BIOS auf AHCI Modus umgestellt werden.


----------



## mksu (1. März 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*

Erstmal vielen Dank für diesen Test. Ich stehe selber grade vor der Entscheidung mir eine externe Festplatte mit eSata zuzulegen. Nun bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich mir eine "fertig zusammengebaute" kaufen soll oder eine interne in Verbindung mit einem Gehäuse. Nach dem Lesen dieses Tests neige ich doch stark zu letzterer Lösung.

Jetzt wär da noch eine Unklarheit für mich: Bei einem Gehäuse ist ja auch noch ein Chipsatz integriert, welcher die Umrechnung übernimmt falls die Platte per USB angeschlossen wird. Hat dieser Chipsatz auch irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Performance bei der Übertragung über eSata oder ist es bei einem Gehäuse letztendlich egal welcher Chipsatz integriert ist weil die Übertragungsrate bei eSata immer nur von der verbauten festplatte und nicht vom Gehäuse abhängt?

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp der mir weiterhilft.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. März 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA – black*

also mir ist bei keinem eSata-Gehäuse ein Test bekannt, in dem die Festplatte extern nicht genau die maximale Bandbreite schafft, die sie auch intern bringt.

Falls der Chip da beteiligt ist, bremst er zumindest nicht, aber meines Erachtens macht der wirklich nur SATA->USB Controlling und wird beim Anschluss über eSata komplett umgangen.

Ich hab btw. ein externes e-Sata-Gehäuse von Fantec hier und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Nicht wirklich teurer und halt etwas hochwertiger als die Fertiglösungen mit ihren Plastikgehäusen. 
Das Sharkoon soll ja auch sehr gut sein.


----------

